# bass tackle...



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I am a newbie at bass fishing, i was wondering what are good rods and reels to get for bass fishing. I never really fished for them much, i usually crappie, carp, and catfish.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

Basically, you can catch bass with a worm and cane pole. Just like any other fish. But, if you want to get fancy, I have found that a 6' to 6'6" MH fast action graphite rod works best for most bass fishing. Some people go as high as 7' long. 

As far as reels....depends on if you use spinning or baitcasters. I use both, depending on the bait I'm using. Jig,spinner,crank,top water...ect. If you need detailed info, feel free to PM me.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Everyone has their own way of bass fishing. I started out using just mainly a spinning setup until I got the nerves to learn how to use a baitcaster. I use mainly 6'-6" medium and medium heavy casting rods with 14 lbs to 17 lbs line for throwing crankbaits, spinner baits, carolina rigs, texas rigs, and spoons. I use my spinning setup mainly for finesse fishing like throwing weightless minnows, worms, or brush hogs. I use 8 lbs to 10 lbs test line on my spinning reels for bass fishing. For me it is easier to throw weightless plastics with a spinning setup than a baitcasting setup. It can be done with a baitcaster but I have not mastered that part of it yet.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

i perfer using a baitcaster, what are some good ones for bass etc. thanks guys!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would try and learn a baitcaster. They have a lot more feel than other reels. If you have never learned how to use one I would bet you could find someone nice enough to show you at a fishing hole or on here. I personally like 7 foot rods. I can get more distance on my casts and like the feel better. If you could only have one rod I would get a 7 foot Medium Heavy. As for line, I like the flouro clear. I use 8 pound for lighter baits, 10 pound for crankbaits, 12 pound for soft plastics, and 17 pound or spiderwire with a 12 pound leader for carolina rigs(with a 12 pound leader) and jigs. Some good bait casters....there are so many good ones now. I use quantum reels and like them. I also have two BPS reels (not the super cheap ones though,) and I like them. If you don't have a bait caster at all let me know and I will see if I have an old one laying around you could practice on.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There are millions of baitcasters out there pretty much comes down to what your comfortable spending. I am stuck on the shimano curado's they last, there smooth, they are a top quality reel. You can still buy the old style on ebay for $99 the new ones however that are in stores are very pricey but worth it $200 i own 4 old ones and a new one. There are alot of guys that use quantum and diawa's higher end reels that you can get for $100 price. Pretty much if you hit the $65 to $100 mark you should get a good quality reel.

As for the all around rod the 6'6'' medium heavy will do about anything you need and you can upgrade rods later if you get real serious. There are many quality rods by shimano, fenwick that will run you around $50 bucks then you can step up to the stcroix triumph which run around $50 this is a great rod for the price. Next step would be the stcroix premiers that run $80 and up very nice rods and then it just gets more expensive as you go up.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The BPS bionic rods have great feel. The go on sale a few times a year for 50 bucks or buy 2 get one. I have 2 and they are worth the money I think.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I have used every brand of reel over the last 15-20 years. The top brands such as Shimano, Abu, Diawa..ect make compariable quality reels. I am a Shimano man myself. They seem to be better quality and just fish better. Less maintenance and repair needed also. 

As far as baitcasters, I use the curado 201 and cruxis 201. The cruxis is on a 6' MH graph rod I use for stream fishing. The Curado is on a 6'6 MH graph rod I use for Lake fishing. As far as line, I suggest spiderwire or proline braid. You will want to match the braid to a diameter of about 8-10 lb mono line. 30 lb braid is about right. I use up to 50lb braid. 

It's a matter of personal choice. Everyone has their own opinion and advice. I am Shimano brand loyal because I have used them all and like it better.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I was looking around at dicks today, and i saw a 6'6 median heavy berkley pole with a baitcaster already on it. The reel said ambassader, im not sure about the spelling. I dont know if it was made by abu garcia, do they make other reels that are called ambassaders but arent made by abu garcia? im not sure the speling if it was ambassaduer or ambassador, i know the abu garcia are spelled ambassadeur.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

It should be an Abu. I would think there would be copyright laws if another company named a reel the same. But you never know. Sounds like a decent starter set up. It just depends on the amount of money you want to spend.


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

yea i think its an abu but its the cheap type. i think its all black with gold writing if i'm correct. i use to work at both dicks and bass pro and feel that dicks is a waist of time if your looking at rods and reels there. bass pro is the place to go. all you have to do is ask one of my old co-wprkers and they will answer all your questions. personally for me i like to use a 6'6" medium heavy rod. working there i got a 40% discount on bass pro stuff so i have one of their pro lite XPS rods which is $100 bucks on sale now for like $80 i think. i love the feel it gives me. for a reel i would go with one of the bass pro extreme reels. for $50 your not going to find a better reel then that. they are very easy to use and ajust to your liking. they have good spool time and are probably some of the smoothest reels i've ever owned. Oh and i roll 12 lb. p-line cxx mossy green line at all times.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

yep thats exactly what it looked like, the way you explained it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to go with Shimano also. I've also used em all over the years but none were more trouble free than Shimano. It's the Honda or Toyota of reels. You know, not very flashy but super dependable. For that matter I think Zebco-Quantum is by far the worst of the big names out there. They're the Chrysler-Hyundai of reels.  They look good and have a lot of features but they're just not engineered to use for 15-20 years without a tuneup.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Stick to the big boys. I use Shimano reels and St. Croix rods. I do have 2 Quantum Catalyst spinning reels (around $100 each) which I really like as well. I absolutely love my Shimano Stradic spinning reel. I think more of these will find a path to my boat in the future. 

I found if you buy quality equipment you will enjoy your time on the water much more. Life is too short to be spending all your time fixing backlashes or breaking off fish due to rusty guides. 

3-4 top notch outfits will be a lot better than 7-8 crappy setups that each have something wrong with them. 

And all reels need maintenance. They should be lubed each year at a minimum.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I prefer a baitcaster for fishing spinnerbaits/buzzbaits, crankbaits and flippin jigs. I am more comfortable fishing worms witha spinning setup.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Very true tunnel about the Shimano Stradic. I bought one about 4 or 5 years back and that thing is awesome. Super smooooooooooth lol.


----------

